# Friday Watch....



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I know you lot will moan, but lets face it it's Friday when the its just gone midnight on Thursday, not when people get up and have their breakfast on a Friday morn in the UK... and Its been Friday for 11:14 here... And to be honest you were lucky I didnt start my pics whilst waiting for the new Banksy release which dropped at 3am my time... Jas will know what im talking about if no one else does... 

Ok Im wearing this Seiko on a Toshi Vintage today (But is now on another Toshi)










Later im off out to the -5 bar in the City and then drinks/dinner and will take the PloProf since Ive been requested by the people im meeting to bring it along.










This is the Banksy if youve not seen it, Nola... Its a comment on the New Orleans floods.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was all ready to start the Friday thread Jon, glad I did a last minute check to make sure no one had beaten me too it 

Anyway I`m just off to bed wearing this...

*Rotary Elite 200 Metres (circa 2005)*










BTW love the Sammy* :wink2:

* Well apart from the strap of course :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Same as last Friday


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jon did you get youre hands on one you lucky bugger if you did. i did try but had no chance really ,i think it is very nice and about time he did some new stuff .

as for watches i might have a new one waiting for me at my postie depot .

jason.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mac, Phew. Its always gutting to start a Friday thread and find out youve been beaten to it... 

The Sammy is my fave of all the lower end (no disrespect) Seiko Divers. Its probably the one you see least often, which may have something to do with it. LOL

Jas, Im not quite sure how I did it but I got lucky on this release, very rare for anyone we know to get anything on those release days I know. They sold in seconds, as usual, but I was one of the lucky few. They appeared on ebay within the hour at 11x the original asking price... what a joke. I actually think these will stay reasonably affordable once the dust settles, but who can tell....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT4:










Cheers


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im not wearing anything, its bedtime.

Speaking of Banksy..


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, Brilliant!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've become predictable, so I thought I might see if this still works.  Umm... dusty.










Later,

William


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Feast your eyes with my crappy photos. :lol: :lol:


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

On the subject of crappy photo's, Ball Fireman for me today


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

JoT said:


> Same as last Friday


never been much of a fan of chrono's, but that's the ducks nutz mate! :tongue2:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Hanowa for work.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Glycine Incursore for me.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing this new arrival, Christopher Ward C8 pilot automatic.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today. No, the second hands is not missing, the small dial itself turns to indicate the seconds, exactly as the last "Mont Blanc" 

Bertrand


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Off to Cardiff this morning then to see the folks in Pembrokeshire HAGWE!










Cheers S


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Dreadnought again for me....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

An old favourite


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Bathys but on the strap:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Dreadnought again for me....


love it!!!!


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

A vintage chrono today.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Longines Ultronic Chrono for me...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

twickersdude 6309


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Sub for today...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

magnet said:


> Sub for today...


Me too


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This one for me:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling today


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

The Capeland Diver for me today:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

My cheap and cheerful.

Alasdair


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Omega


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

This one which was a present from my bro on my 30th this year... Can someone remind me to take some new photos, please? :lol:

Rotary Skeleton with 21j Miyota 8N24 movement


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

In the face of all the horological excellence that's being worn today I'm a bit ashamed to say that I'm wearing this Seiko lcd today h34r: It used to belong to the electrician here at work (hence all the scratches), he passed it onto me a year or so ago with a duff battery. I changed the battery & caseback gasket and it's been working great ever since. I have to say thaat it's one of my favourites & it's the watch I wear when I'm working at the theatre (which I am each night this week & all day tomorrow) as it's slim (so doesn't get in the way of things) & it doesn't matter if I get a few more scratches on it!!

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

EMV


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

A Titus Smf300 for this dark and rainy day here.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Now im up and about


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

SMP for me


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

was hoping to pick up a new one today but turns out it was 2 tickets to the rugby tomorrow.so wearing this meeting stu later showing him the sights.










jason.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Got KT coming up for an evening of beer and bul sh*t so will probably have worn most of the collection by bed time.

For now and since last saturday this gem! I haven't taken it off with the exception of bed time becuase it is so noisey with its rifle bolt like tick tick tick that it keeps my good lady wife awake!

Cheers Tom


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

It's my birthday so I was finally allowed to unwrap this and put it on having waited for nearly two weeks after my g/f intercepted it and put it away as a brithday present:


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Cheap and classy...just how I like my women!  :lol:










HAGWE

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice one Guy. I do like the Samson. I'm sure if anyone compared my SAR or Bathys to it, they will think the Samson is far more expensive :huh: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> magnet said:
> 
> 
> > Sub for today...
> ...


Same here

It's more or less my full time watch these days


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


>


s'very nice that mate. i love the green bezel.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Helmet for me....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My day off & naturally I`ve have been busy even though I`m knackered :sleepy:

Anyway, I wore this while out shopping....

*Omega Railmaster cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement.*










& I`ve swapped over to this since coming home...



Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (modified Valjoux cal. 7550) 25 Jewels.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (modified Valjoux cal. 7550) 25 Jewels


Have you been estimating the distance of artillery fire or just lightning? :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Vintage Zeno Chronograph


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (modified Valjoux cal. 7550) 25 Jewels
> ...


It won`t matter which if it hits me :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Bill B said:


> Vintage Zeno Chronograph


Beautiful.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Zeno Big Pilot on T34 Bracelet










Cheers Mal


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Just got home, taken off the Pani and put this on - wrist feels strangely light...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Home now so swapped over to this for the rest of the day.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

bunchie32 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


To be fair I wasn't sure when I first bought it and at the time nearly passed on it for a regular Sub, but now I rarely wear anything else.

Cheers

B.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Over to this now


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Poll-oo-chay for me










Andy


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

prefer this to the om by a country mile ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Precista PRS-5










Paul


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*RLT 13 on Toshi Tan*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today. Probably one of the last times it will get a wear before it goes to it's new owner :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2:

Omega 1969 Speedmaster Mark II










Mark


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

swapped over to this for the evening


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bit late today but sticking with the 857 recently acquired


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Going out for dinner so changed into this BP50


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Had the Divex 500m on today.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Kronos Rhula Diver

Been wearing this since it arrived from York, thanks Shawn :thumbsup:










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm a Sinner:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Swapped over to this new arrival...

*Jenny Sub-Continental Caribbean 400*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wey hey!

Its arrived!

Looks really good Rich..... 

Pleased?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Wey hey!
> 
> Its arrived!
> 
> ...


Yeah, but now Jen wants it...go figure.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

potz said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Yeah, she snagged it as soon as I opened the package and said it's too small for me and I'll look gay wearing it.

I think you turn the bezel thingy so the current time is lined up with your current location, then it tells you the time everywhere else. So, if I rotate the 16 to New York (my current time being 16:00) it shows me London at 21:00.

Is that right? :blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some lovely watches on show today gents :thumbsup:










BTW Going with the Seiko


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

although the picture was taken in somewhat warmer conditions.

HAGWE


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

potz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > twickersdude 6309
> ...


 :lol: beers kicking in :thumbup:


----------

